# Navien Tankless Dip Switch Settings



## Mech Engr MO (Jul 21, 2012)

Try as I might, this engineer with a BSME cannot completely decipher the Korean-English translation in the manual for dip switch settings. I am dealing with a Navien NR-180P used with a plain insulated storage tank to act as a capacitor in the system. There is an existing circ system independent of the Navien heater (It is a 180P not A). Water flows first into the storage tank, then to the Navien, then to the system, then to the pump, then back into the storage tank. When there is a call for hot water, the incoming cold water enters the storage tank and mixes with the hot water there. The intent of this design is to keep the Navien from short cycling on a demand for hot water. Storage tank temp remains fairly constant, so the Navien goes into a deep cycle (on low fire only) when the circ water reaches the low setpoint. I want the Navien to continue to fire until the entering tempered water from the storage tank finally reaches the high setpoint.

At the current time, this unit is for domestic hot water only - no heating hot water.

Question: Does anyone know how to set the dip switches for this application. It is not specifically shown in the manual, and I am guessing.

Also, how do you adjust the on-off delta T setpoints for the Navien?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

call your local Navien rep and ask him/her, be sure to have your plumbing license number to give to them when they ask.

....in before the lock LOL


----------



## Mech Engr MO (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a last resort. I have called them once before, and someone (read receptionist) has to take a message and relay it to the technical department, then that same someone (receptionist) calls me back with an "answer".

Follow up questions in that manner? No.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Mech Engr MO said:


> Try as I might, this engineer with a BSME cannot completely decipher the Korean-English translation in the manual for dip switch settings. I am dealing with a Navien NR-180P used with a plain insulated storage tank to act as a capacitor in the system. There is an existing circ system independent of the Navien heater (It is a 180P not A). Water flows first into the storage tank, then to the Navien, then to the system, then to the pump, then back into the storage tank. When there is a call for hot water, the incoming cold water enters the storage tank and mixes with the hot water there. The intent of this design is to keep the Navien from short cycling on a demand for hot water. Storage tank temp remains fairly constant, so the Navien goes into a deep cycle (on low fire only) when the circ water reaches the low setpoint. I want the Navien to continue to fire until the entering tempered water from the storage tank finally reaches the high setpoint.
> 
> At the current time, this unit is for domestic hot water only - no heating hot water.
> 
> ...


Be Low Me..........


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

What does the P stand for!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The dip switches are set by raising them up and down...Geeez


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> What does the P stand for!


Propane!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You won't get any help here if ya a diy...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Propane!


 LOL just making sure we had the right appliance for the application!:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you wanted a storage tank and a burner, then why buy a tankless unit?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't believe there is a dip setting for that application. You should have got the Navien with the built in pump and buffer tank.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Best way to do that system? Throw it out and get a normal water heater. Problem solved.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a pilot light or thermocouple issue

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What temperature is it set for? Does the re-circulating pump run all the time? Or does the re-circ pump have an aquastat?


----------

